# Hunting coyotes?



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I recently bought a rock river m4 .223 and I've never hunted coyotes. Where are some places to hunt them and have decent success?


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

The Honey Hole: 40°02'07.25" N 110°30'33.88" W. Good luck to you.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

East bench of SLC.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Wherever you decide to hunt!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Seen a bunch on Antelope Island.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I heard you can't hunt them on Antelope Island because it is the brood stock. When they get big enough they plant them around the state. I think they just planted some out near Simpson Springs again. It takes about two or three days for them to settle down once they plant them. 
]


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

My back yard, or the best place is Fremont island, not antelope island. Don't Listen to reb...


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

kokehead said:


> My back yard, or the best place is Fremont island, not antelope island. Don't Listen to reb...


They migrate to Fremont because there are so many of them on Antelope Island.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> They migrate to Fremont because there are so many of them on Antelope Island.


They love freemont Island because it's private property. For a minor trespass fee the coyotes can live there and feed on the gut piles from the farm raised pig hunts. 

BlackCloud,
Utah has coyotes everywhere. You will face two problems when getting started on yotes. The first is that no one will tell you where to go. I think you got that from this thread already. The second is that you will have to struggle to learn the ins and outs of calling them.

I know some folks (me included) that are barely starting to get the hang of it after years of trying. Just be patient. Try the area between Vernon and Delta. It has lots of coyotes but lots of hunters as well. If you start to call them here you can learn to get the edge on everyone else.

Good Luck!


----------

